# How to attach small solar panel to rolled roofing ?



## Shingledon (4 mo ago)

Greetings all. I am using a small solar panel ( about 4x6 ") to power a security camera.

The panel has a mount that is intended to be attached with screws. I would prefer to put the
small panel on top of the roof than screw it into the roof edge.

Of course I don't want to pierce my rolled roofing. So I was thinking to mount the panel to a wood
or aluminum square and then use an adhesive to secure it to the rolled roofing.

Does anyone have ideas on the best product to use for this application ?
Not sure if this is the best way to mount the panel but I am open to suggestions.

thanks for any input or different methods


----------



## OlivieMelco (1 mo ago)

You should better mount it


----------



## JeffWinger (26 d ago)

It is hard to suggest anything without seeing your roof or specific measurements. But I suppose it isn't easy to do it in such a shape. I think you should use aluminum to attach it. However, please leave the roof picture there. Does the roof cover the space above the front doors? If not, don't you think of placing it there? Or it won't be able to catch the light from that place? Anyway, here is the site with more information about solar panels. You could check for the answer here as well. Hope it is helpful. And please, attach the photos of the roof.


----------

